#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  10 Years Celebration of Instagram

## Bhavya

Can you believe it has been 10 years since Instagram launched?

*Yes, Happy Birthday Instagram!*

In these 10 years, Instagram evolves itself to stay relevant to its audience, Let us look back and see how far Instagram has come from October 2010.

----------

